# Worst Tornado in History



## Mr.Outside (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought a new tornado in Oct 06, installed on my 06 GMC Duramax.
From day one, could not get conveyor to run with load, tightened belt and helped but still seized up constantly, Took to dealer and he retracked belt, also moved rear bearing back about 1/2 inch so belt did not rub on sides.
After first load, checked unit and found spinner hanging on ground, all the weight was being held up by one wimpy set screw, tightened about 6 different times until finally top pulley disintergrated. Got new pulley and drilled shaft and installed bolt, seems to hold up there. Had the bolt shear off on the roller coming from the gearbox. Which I might add is the same gearbox being used on my pro-flow II rated at 1000 lbs. capacity. seems under built. Then had huge salt mounds building in front of unit, had the little latches that hold the chute assembly constantly bend. Found a miscellanous bolt sticking out through conveyor belt. I have some serious alignment issues with the stainless steel frame, seems built out of square. I had all my little grippers come off belt, I constantly have problems with the controller on/off buttons sticking and not performing. 
Today I was salting and heard a loud noise, after investigating found the vertical shaft coming from gearbox had broke at base. 
The icing on the cake was when plowing into a snowbank and the unit came crashing through my rear window at 3am on a 20 inch storm. The dealer strapped it in on 4 locations and blocked it, but wasn't enough. I now have about 10 inches of blocking in front as well as 2 straps on rear leggs hooked to trailer hitch.
I have been using Western plows and Spreaders for over 14 years and have been completely satisfied until now.
My longtime western dealer is wanting to wash his hands of the mess.
Spoke to Western rep. and he assures me that all the updates coming out will fix my problems but I can not count on this unit. I just want a refund and I will buy a new Smith stainless electric. I lost too much money and sleep over this piece of junk.
I am thinking about starting a class action law-suit if my money is not returned or problems not completly resolved soon.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

Mr.Outside;378175 said:


> I bought a new tornado in Oct 06, installed on my 06 GMC Duramax.
> From day one, could not get conveyor to run with load, tightened belt and helped but still seized up constantly, Took to dealer and he retracked belt, also moved rear bearing back about 1/2 inch so belt did not rub on sides.
> After first load, checked unit and found spinner hanging on ground, all the weight was being held up by one wimpy set screw, tightened about 6 different times until finally top pulley disintergrated. Got new pulley and drilled shaft and installed bolt, seems to hold up there. Had the bolt shear off on the roller coming from the gearbox. Which I might add is the same gearbox being used on my pro-flow II rated at 1000 lbs. capacity. seems under built. Then had huge salt mounds building in front of unit, had the little latches that hold the chute assembly constantly bend. Found a miscellanous bolt sticking out through conveyor belt. I have some serious alignment issues with the stainless steel frame, seems built out of square. I had all my little grippers come off belt, I constantly have problems with the controller on/off buttons sticking and not performing.
> Today I was salting and heard a loud noise, after investigating found the vertical shaft coming from gearbox had broke at base.
> ...


First of all, you shouldn't be ramming into any snowbank with weight in the back  , secondly, I would be after the installer if it came "crashing" thru your back window. In fact, I would actually pay to see you show us pics of this.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

X-LOWBALLER;378585 said:


> First of all, you shouldn't be ramming into any snowbank with weight in the back  , secondly, I would be after the installer if it came "crashing" thru your back window. In fact, I would actually pay to see you show us pics of this.


Number one, the poster didn't say he "rammed" the snowbank. Most of us that plow do plow into snowbanks from time to time, just part of the job. Western's new Tornado spreader have been plagued with problems from the start, its a fact. I can sympathize with this guy, why should he wait for bandaide fixes when he needs this piece of equipment now. Isn't the point of buying new equipment to have depenability. Western should buy this spreader back, no questions asked.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

dlcs;378595 said:


> Number one, the poster didn't say he "rammed" the snowbank. Most of us that plow do plow into snowbanks from time to time, just part of the job. Western's new Tornado spreader have been plagued with problems from the start, its a fact. I can sympathize with this guy, why should he wait for bandaide fixes when he needs this piece of equipment now. Isn't the point of buying new equipment to have depenability. Western should buy this spreader back, no questions asked.


I have 4 "flawed" poly casters. I too feel for him but c'mon, if the unit slammed into the backof his truck, my first q would b why wasn't it bolted down. Second would b why it wasn't installed properly. You cannot blame it slamming into the back of his cab an issue with the spreader. And if they do offer money back, I will be first in line.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

If none of this is a lie, then this is what we call a ''lemon''. It sucks when you get one but what are you gunna do? Do what I do, just sit there and cry....


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

x lowballer

everything but the window I can say are true. we are the magic supplier for mr outside and I have witnessed most of everything that has happened to him. I personally did not see the broken window so I cant say that it is 100% true. Judging by the fact that Mr. Outside is not a person who tends to make up stories I would say that it is most likely true. 

Now answer this when you pay a reputable western distributor to install a plow or salter should you really have to climb under the truck to make sure they put all of the bolt in the plow frame or bolted the salter to the bed. For those of you who have to think about this the answer is most definetly NO. Unfortunately some installers tend to half a$$ things and most of the time you have to check all of their work.

Mr. Outside did not buy a lemon he bought a tornado. A lemon comes along 100 salter or maybe even 1000 but when you buy a tornado you are guarnteed a pile of poly and stainless steel that usually doesnt work when you need it to. Everyone of these pos should be bought back by western and should not be put back on the market until they firmly remove their heads from their a$$es and can sell a product that is dependable.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

GrandScapes will join you on your suit, this post sounds like something I could have posted. We have had those same exact problems right down to it crashing through the back window of our 03 duramax. If you do decide to file a suit, let me know


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Have any of you gotten the fix kit yet?


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

elmo1537;379702 said:


> x lowballer
> 
> everything but the window I can say are true. we are the magic supplier for mr outside and I have witnessed most of everything that has happened to him. I personally did not see the broken window so I cant say that it is 100% true. Judging by the fact that Mr. Outside is not a person who tends to make up stories I would say that it is most likely true.
> 
> ...


Juding by your IP, I'd say that you and Mr. O are the *same person* but anyway, I feel most, if not all Tornados and or Poly Casters are duds. Time will tell.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Another example of DD not field testing long enough the Equip. they build. Just Build and Sell Crank em outpayup 
Hope that the new red or yellow power plow works better!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

X-LOWBALLER;380574 said:


> Juding by your IP, I'd say that you and Mr. O are the *same person* but anyway, I feel most, if not all Tornados and or Poly Casters are duds. Time will tell.


I am curious as to where you are seeing their IP address.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

snow_man_48045;380597 said:


> Hope that the new red or yellow power plow works better!


What do you know about this?


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

Judging by our IP address? Yeah that a good way of telling. If both of our ip addresses are the same they we both have a problem. Try this one. I live in the same area as Mr Outside (which if you look up Ithaca, NY it is not very big) I use roadrunner through time warner as my isp and I would assume that Mr Outside does also so when you use the same isp you may get an ip that is similar to a few hundred other people but never the same. Why would I make a new screenname to say I dont like tornado's. Doesnt make a whole lot of sense. Sorry for robbing this thread.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

elmo1537;380673 said:


> Judging by our IP address? Yeah that a good way of telling. If both of our ip addresses are the same they we both have a problem. Try this one. I live in the same area as Mr Outside (which if you look up Ithaca, NY it is not very big) I use roadrunner through time warner as my isp and I would assume that Mr Outside does also so when you use the same isp you may get an ip that is similar to a few hundred other people but never the same. Why would I make a new screenname to say I dont like tornado's. Doesnt make a whole lot of sense. Sorry for robbing this thread.


Aside from the IP and the fact that his one post and your posts that are similar (I used the search function). Oh well, maybe you are, maybe you aren't. I find it strange that he came to this site, told you (his supplier) what his user was and this came about. Its all good tho. I agree with 98% of what you guys (or just you) have to say.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

X-LOWBALLER;380740 said:


> Aside from the IP and the fact that his one post and your posts that are similar (I used the search function). Oh well, maybe you are, maybe you aren't. I find it strange that he came to this site, told you (his supplier) what his user was and this came about. Its all good tho. I agree with 98% of what you guys (or just you) have to say.


I would be more concerned about someone falsely claiming to know the IP address of a poster.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

ThisIsMe;380754 said:


> I would be more concerned about someone falsely claiming to know the IP address of a poster.


How do you know the claim is false?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Show me how he got the posting IP address from this sight. Far as I know it is not public.

Or the fact that he avoided the question?


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

ThisIsMe;380754 said:


> I would be more concerned about someone falsely claiming to know the IP address of a poster.


Okay, if this really is me, Y does this concern YOU as to the whole IP issue? You seem to know all the answers, for this, I am very interested. These two share the same IP. They seem to know each other. They share info. I agreed with 98% of what was said. I just didn't see the need to know why this person created an online ID to convey that message (which was a good one btw).


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

X-LOWBALLER;380855 said:


> Okay, if this really is me, Y does this concern YOU as to the whole IP issue? You seem to know all the answers, for this, I am very interested. These two share the same IP. They seem to know each other. They share info. I agreed with 98% of what was said. I just didn't see the need to know why this person created an online ID to convey that message (which was a good one btw).


I am not the one caught in a lie. Irregardless of your claim as to the poster and the OP being the same why lie? Seems like the only one actually caught of something dishonest is yourself.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would like Sean to address the issue of IP numbers.

I do not wish to have mine known and in my work use measures to block it.

If this information is available somehow (besides the Moderator or Admin of this site see'ing) I want to know.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

ThisIsMe;380862 said:


> I am not the one caught in a lie. Irregardless of your claim as to the poster and the OP being the same why lie? Seems like the only one actually caught of something dishonest is yourself.


If it makes you feel better, we'll call it an educated guess. Feel better? It's a public forum, you are entitled to your opinion. I hope you expel as much energy in your work as have concerning this post  . Caught in a lie? Whatever. If you are limited in your resources, so be it.

And really ThisIsMe, 737 posts since Oct on "plowsite".....do you really even plow (biz must be slow to have all that time during the peak season)? How do you do it?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

REAPER;380865 said:


> I would like Sean to address the issue of IP numbers.
> 
> I do not wish to have mine known and in my work use measures to block it.
> 
> If this information is available somehow (besides the Moderator or Admin of this site see'ing) I want to know.


It is available to anyone who has the proper software. I know this from other sites. IP addresses are public information; kinda like caller ID on your phone. That's all I really know about it.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

rcpd34;380886 said:


> It is available to anyone who has the proper software. I know this from other sites. IP addresses are public information; kinda like caller ID on your phone. That's all I really know about it.


Now YOU are good! :salute: Internet 101.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You are wrong.

Not being a SA or anything but that simply is not true.

Maybe if I was connecting with the other person via IM or e-mail or something.

The only software available to see the IP number from a message board is the software built in to moderate the site. 

Thus the moderator and site admin being able to see it when they are logged in.

Otherwise that number is not visible, nor should it be. 

Personally I think lowballer is full of ***** but I would like confirmation from Sean.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

X-LOWBALLER;380868 said:


> If it makes you feel better, we'll call it an educated guess. Feel better? It's a public forum, you are entitled to your opinion. I hope you expel as much energy in your work as have concerning this post  . Caught in a lie? Whatever. If you are limited in your resources, so be it.
> 
> And really ThisIsMe, 737 posts since Oct on "plowsite".....do you really even plow (biz must be slow to have all that time during the peak season)? How do you do it?


Wow, lying and personal attacks is all you have going for you? Have at it, free country and all. I am rooting for you.

PS At least you make for a good laugh.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

REAPER;380987 said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Not being a SA or anything but that simply is not true.
> 
> ...


Reaper, 
You are correct, there is no way for anyone to get the definitive IP address from this site unless you are a moderator.. There is an option for the IP address to be exposed in the posts, but the moderators have wisely turned this feature off.

I am sure Sean will confirm this for you as well.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

ThisIsMe;380989 said:


> Wow, lying and *personal attacks* is all you have going for you? Have at it, free country and all. I am rooting for you.
> 
> PS At least you make for a good laugh.


Pot calling the kettle? Little fella. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=44939&page=2 It appears you get quite upset when someone disagrees with you. So, do you actually plow?


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

It is simple x lowballer. Mr Outside was having a lot of problems with his salter and as I have been following the other threads about the tornado (because of my interest in them in the beginning of the year) I told him to take a look on this site to see all of the problems that everyone else has been having. Then apparently he decided to make his own post. After he posted his problems Mr Outside called me and said hey man take a look at the post I just put up on plowsite. Even without him telling me this his post was at the top of the newly listed for about two or three days. I try to check in ice management at least once a day so I would have found it either way and figured out it was him.

If you feel we are the same people that is fine by me. I wont lose any sleep over it. What is funny is that someone is so quick to jump to conclusions that when two people are from the same area and defend what the other one is saying. They must be the same person.


----------



## X-LOWBALLER (Jan 16, 2007)

elmo1537;381325 said:


> It is simple x lowballer. Mr Outside was having a lot of problems with his salter and as I have been following the other threads about the tornado (because of my interest in them in the beginning of the year) I told him to take a look on this site to see all of the problems that everyone else has been having. Then apparently he decided to make his own post. After he posted his problems Mr Outside called me and said hey man take a look at the post I just put up on plowsite. Even without him telling me this his post was at the top of the newly listed for about two or three days. I try to check in ice management at least once a day so I would have found it either way and figured out it was him.
> 
> If you feel we are the same people that is fine by me. I wont lose any sleep over it. What is funny is that someone is so quick to jump to conclusions that when two people are from the same area and defend what the other one is saying. They must be the same person.


I could care less if you are the same person. I never understood why people (as many do) post helpful, useful info under another name. Irregardless, I too have had numerous problems (and yet to receive an answer from Gary Dwinal to my PM) so I see your point. I posted in this section to state that his salter smashing into his window was a dealer installation issue and not with the salter. It snowballed from there. I take info given with a grain of salt. I use what I can and discard the rest. If you were offended, I apologize, lets move forward and that's that.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone not get their salter fixed by Western?


----------

